

Ask HN: Did Google protest by crawling (a lot less) yesterday? - sagacity

One of our sites is routinely crawled by Google (Bot) at an average of 300k+ pages daily.<p>Within the last 24 hours, it crawled less than 30k pages. (It has never crawled less than 200k pages/day in last many months.) Makes me wonder if this was a way of protesting against SOPA/PIPA?<p>Any others here with similar observations? Please share.
======
waitwhat
Not a protest, no.

[https://plus.google.com/u/0/115984868678744352358/posts/iUN5...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/115984868678744352358/posts/iUN5MGJxEh9)

~~~
sagacity
Great. That was real quick :) Thanks.

